# Mud From Heaven??



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

OK, so where are these blobs of mud that keep falling locally & are covering my Wifes car?? (glad mine stays in the garage).

I'm aware of the odd Sahara Rain showers we get in the summer where the droplets hold sand & make a real mess of a clean car, however for the past few days, i've spotted many proper blobs of mud on Judith's car & these are around the same size as a regular raindrop.

What are they, where do they come from & is anyone else getting these??


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

I suspect flying insects that are taking mud back to build nests - keep finding it on mine :?

or birds with muddy feet


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

We get these too. Living between Portsmouth and Southampton, we are not far off the flight paths into Gatwick and possibly Heathrow, and always assumed these are from jettisoned waste? [smiley=toilet.gif]

If anyone knows different......


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I'm getting them all over my car too :x

I thought they were from House Martins or Swallows building their nests :?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Isn't it the wrong time of year for building nests? :?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

phodge said:


> Isn't it the wrong time of year for building nests? :?


So back to my theory?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't it the wrong time of year for building nests? :?
> ...


Perhaps in you're neck of the woods, but my house is not on any noticable flightpaths, although we do see the odd plane go over however they are not on approach.

Just sniffed the little blighters & they're defo not evaporated turds. They are dry mud unless my nose is not sniffing correctly.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Just sniffed the little blighters & they're defo not evaporated turds. They are dry mud unless my nose is not sniffing correctly.


The one we get would be described exactly as you do. I would even say they are like mini worm casts, dried out on the bonnet and roof of the cars.

I can not see they are from aircraft but have yet to find an alternative explanation.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> Isn't it the wrong time of year for building nests? :?


Probably.

I remember thinking it was around the right sort of time when it started happening but you're probably right now - it is getting a bit late in the year for that - then it has been colder than usual this year... Who knows?


----------



## alexasTT (Jan 19, 2005)

planes dont dump waste anymore its emptied at airports


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Just come in from cleaning my car. In the time it took me to 'black' the tyres. Two small lumps of mud appeared on my roof. :twisted:

No planes overhead, no birds. Only thing i saw was a few flies and wasps around...

Feckers :x

James


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

So where is it coming from as it appears to be a Nationwide epidemic :?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Three more blobs by this morning. I reckon its birds carrying worms for feeding young. I suppose the worms crap themselves and thats what drops on the cars ??

James


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

coupe-sport said:


> Three more blobs by this morning. I reckon its birds carrying worms for feeding young. I suppose the worms crap themselves and thats what drops on the cars ??
> 
> James


If you hold a worm by it's head end, and squeeze your fingers along it, the dirt that the worm has consumed comes out of it's rear end in a muddy/slimy state.
That's something I learned when I used to fish when I was younger.

So, you may be correct. It could be that the pressure of the bird's beak holding the worm is squeezing dirt out of it.

Rogue


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Rogue said:


> coupe-sport said:
> 
> 
> > Three more blobs by this morning. I reckon its birds carrying worms for feeding young. I suppose the worms crap themselves and thats what drops on the cars ??
> ...


Which end is the head end???? :lol: I thought worms were duo-sexual & each end has a head, with one end being the boy head & the other end being the girl head.

If it is worm poo, then the birds must be fecking hungry to require quite so many worms. Any ideas how one would set up a no fly exclusion zone around ones driveway?? :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

But surely birds (and worms) have always done this. I don't recall ever seeing this phenomenon before, or at least not in this quantity :?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> But surely birds (and worms) have always done this. I don't recall ever seeing this phenomenon before, or at least not in this quantity


Global warming ? :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> But surely birds (and worms) have always done this. I don't recall ever seeing this phenomenon before, or at least not in this quantity :?


Totally agree mate. Seen this many times before, but defo not on this scale. Judith's car is again covered this morning :?

So glad mine stays in the garage when not being driven, as this would drive me nuts


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

coupe-sport said:


> > But surely birds (and worms) have always done this. I don't recall ever seeing this phenomenon before, or at least not in this quantity
> 
> 
> Global warming ? :lol:


Must be! .... [smiley=end.gif] :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > But surely birds (and worms) have always done this. I don't recall ever seeing this phenomenon before, or at least not in this quantity :?
> ...


Mine stays in the garage all night but gets hit several times whilst outside all day at work  I flicked a couple off the roof the other day but it left small scratch marks in the paint :x


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

I have the same and I park in a garage, though went out in the rain a few days ago. Must be rain related.


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

Could we have a couple of photos of these molehills to assess the problem?
Do they sprout just on the car or the driveway next to it as well?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Guy said:


> Could we have a couple of photos of these molehills to assess the problem?
> Do they sprout just on the car or the driveway next to it as well?


On the driveway as well, however much easier to see on a car than on tarmac. To describe, they're the size of regular hailstones, are brown in colour, that being dried mud & their shape is sort of like a mini rock.

Hope that helps


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

Set the video up to watch them being laid.
If they are that size it's unlikely they are rain related and to me, worm poo dropped by birds flying over carrying said worms who wish to evacuate their bowels onto a car (or drive) still seems rather remote.

However, when all else has been eliminated .....


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,722112,00.html

From 1926...


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> Which end is the head end???? :lol: I thought worms were duo-sexual & each end has a head, with one end being the boy head & the other end being the girl head.
> 
> If it is worm poo, then the birds must be fecking hungry to require quite so many worms. Any ideas how one would set up a no fly exclusion zone around ones driveway?? :wink:


I've found this article on Wikipedia, and it has a diagram of an earthworm's anatomy.
You're correct that it has both sets of reproductive organs, but it DOES have a head and tail end 

Still, if it's happening to lots of you in different areas it must be some other cause. [smiley=computer.gif]

Rogue


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I have the same in Reading now.

I think it was discussed before on TV and media...it is some kind of air pollution


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> I think it was discussed before on TV and media...it is some kind of air pollution


Nope.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> Rogue said:
> 
> 
> > coupe-sport said:
> ...


No I dissected one of the feckers for my A level Biology - they have a head end with some rudimentary brains in and an arse end.

Snails are male and female - they fire little calcium darts into each other to fertilise. Just thought you might like to know. Any other dregs from 28 years ago I remember, I'll post if you like :lol:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Any other dregs from 28 years ago I remember, I'll post if you like


Yes - can they fly and if so do they drop mud on cars :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Ahh now I saw this on an Attenborough program recently. It is actually caused by the S'ujusclinndyakar Bat. These bats are native to Gibraltar but travel past the UK during the summer months on their way to Iceland to roost for the summer.

The bats do indeed eat earthworms and secrete any mud found in the worm which is seperated from the worm meat by their digestive system. This often falls in small amounts due to the bat's prediliction for small shits rather than one big shit which can often adversley effect their flight.

Always a simple explanation if you ask. One day Ill tell you all about the tipecakanmaq'eebrd hamster from the Congo, right little fucker that is, big teeth too, for a hamster. I have a pet one, although he escaped from his cage earlier and I cant find the little sod now.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

I get it at work during the day too. Bats are nocturnal aren't they ?


----------



## bigrich (Feb 20, 2004)

Leg said:


> Ahh now I saw this on an Attenborough program recently. It is actually caused by the S'ujusclinndyakar Bat. These bats are native to Gibraltar but travel past the UK during the summer months on their way to Iceland to roost for the summer.
> 
> The bats do indeed eat earthworms and secrete any mud found in the worm which is seperated from the worm meat by their digestive system. This often falls in small amounts due to the bat's prediliction for small shits rather than one big shit which can often adversley effect their flight.
> 
> Always a simple explanation if you ask. One day Ill tell you all about the tipecakanmaq'eebrd hamster from the Congo, right little fucker that is, big teeth too, for a hamster. I have a pet one, although he escaped from his cage earlier and I cant find the little sod now.


I love this post, Leg you're quite right about your posts falling into categories!


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> I'm getting them all over my car too :x
> 
> I thought they were from House Martins or Swallows building their nests :?


The Housemartins have reformed????


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

coupe-sport said:


> I get it at work during the day too. Bats are nocturnal aren't they ?


Nope, these little twats are TTocturnal m8


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

LakesTTer said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm getting them all over my car too :x
> ...


 :roll: I wondered if anyone would pick up on that :lol:

It's the Swallows I'm more interested in :wink: :roll:


----------

